# PMC Bronze 9mm



## UNCTEP (Feb 8, 2009)

Do any of you here use PMC Bronze 9mm ammo? I picked some up at the gun shop this morning, was just looking for something to use at the range. Decided I'd give them a try - 115grn FMJ. Put 100 through the XD9 this afternoon, didn't have any problems at all at the range.

Now, I guess I should have said this earlier, but I cleaned my gun yesterday and it was pretty darn spotless. Got home from the range today and it looked worse than it did before I cleaned it yesterday! Had to clean it again, took a while to get it back to clean.

Has anyone else used this and found it was a pretty "dirty" ammo, or is it just me and my newbie-ness over analyzing things?


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

I am new to handguns as well, so take what I rely not as gospel, please correct me as needed.

On recomendation from the local range, i was able to pickup a case (1000) of PMC ammo for $9 per box. I have ran about half of this thru the FNP9 since November. I only clean with a bore snake and a wipe down the visible areas that are exposed when field stripped. 

I had some Blazer Brass purchased with the gun. after 50 rounds loading the mags, my thumbs were black from the brass. i don't get this with the PMC or Magtech.

Even after cleaning, i will get the black sut on the extractor and slide areas. i thought it was normal. it does't appear to be any more than on my sig mosquito after a 100 rounds of 22lr.

the same shop now has WWB for the same pricing.

YMMV 
John


----------

